# Assos Bib Shorts



## CashMoney (Feb 28, 2012)

I have recently bought a pair of Assos bibs and have to wonder do all their bibs give that awful camel toe look??? The model I bought is the T.Neopro as they were on sale and had to see what they are worth. I have not ridden in them yet but just trying them on they feel as if the chamois is pushed into my crack in the back and a camel toe look in the front. Are all their models this way. I am 6'0 and around 195lbs. and could go either way on the medium or large really. I tend to like my bibs on the snugger side anyway. I normally ride exclusively Castello bibs in a large. 

Any thoughts, suggestions or comments???


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Everyone's body is different, and yes, the Assos shorts have different fits across the various models.

I've personally used the Mille, Cento, and T'Equipe. They all fit great. I don't have any cameltoe or butt crack issue with them (it kind of surprises me that you do). 

I personally like the older Mille the best because I prefer a slightly higher rise on the front panel. The cento has the most comfortable chamois for me. I like the T'Equipe too but use it in shorter rides.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

I have 2 different models (equipe, cold weather) and no moose knuckle for me. From the dimensions you provide you are at least a large, and likely XL. This may be the problem, they sound too small?


----------



## CashMoney (Feb 28, 2012)

Aadub said:


> I have 2 different models (equipe, cold weather) and no moose knuckle for me. From the dimensions you provide you are at least a large, and likely XL. This may be the problem, they sound too small?


I thought that too so I have an xl on the way to try on though I do feel the compression just will not be to my liking in that size and the legs too long. Nonetheless I will try them


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree. I'm 6'0/180 and I'm a Large all day long. My T'Equipe (as mentioned) are a bit snug throughout and the Mille's are relaxed. Regardless, they must be ridden to appreciate just how worth it they are (in my experience of course).


----------



## CashMoney (Feb 28, 2012)

vic bastige said:


> I agree. I'm 6'0/180 and I'm a Large all day long. My T'Equipe (as mentioned) are a bit snug throughout and the Mille's are relaxed. Regardless, they must be ridden to appreciate just how worth it they are (in my experience of course).


I too think the large is right but these issues are with that size. I will try the XL to see when they arrive but I do think the compression and leg length will be off for my liking.


----------



## CashMoney (Feb 28, 2012)

To add more thought is this because these are so to say "entry level" bibs from Assos and you get what you pay for?


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Maybe take them to a seamstress and get the straps lengthened? I am 186 cm and 80kg. I own large and XL, the XL are a better fit because of strap length.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

CashMoney said:


> To add more thought is this because these are so to say "entry level" bibs from Assos and you get what you pay for?


Probably, yes.

The new S7 line has 4 basic models and 2 of them kind of suck.

I would avoid the NeoPro and stick with the Equipe.

Oh, and the size chart I have from them based on weight says you're for sure an XL.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Probably, yes.
> 
> The new S7 line has 4 basic models and 2 of them kind of suck.
> 
> ...


 I would suggest assessing the fit riding not standing around looking at your butt in the mirror AND I would use that as a guide, As their notes say, exact sizes depend on individual body structure and I would add preference- I'm 6'1 and 185 to 190 and larges fit me perfectly in all my Assos bibs - Tiburu, Cento, Mille, Equip. I wouldn't be concerned about fit if I added 5lbs. I am planning on dropping 5 to 10 and a little concerned how they will fit then. In their tights, the L is a little snug in the lower thighs but fit well everywhere else.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

CashMoney said:


> I have not ridden in them yet


Assos claims their shorts and jerseys are designed for the riding position, not the standing-around-staring-at-yourself-in-a-mirror position.

My limited experience with their products confirms this: They can look and feel a little weird when you first put them on, but when you climb on your bike they wind up feeling pretty good. I wouldn't judge their fit or comfort until having done a ride or two in them.

I also wouldn't care what they look like if they were comfortable.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Aadub said:


> Maybe take them to a seamstress and get the straps lengthened? I am 186 cm and 80kg. I own large and XL, the XL are a better fit because of strap length.


Straps typically feel shorter when standing in Assos bibs. They size them for when you are in the riding position. If they aren't an issue when on the bike, I would not mess with them.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm 5'11", 205 and the Large Equipe fits me perfectly. Legs are plenty long, chamois is in the perfect spot. Honestly, it gives me more of a codpiece look than cameltoe haha. I has wedgie issues with the S5's, but not the S7. 

And yeah, they fit perfectly when in the riding position.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you manage to achieve a cameltoe look in an Équipe (or a Cento or a Campionissimo) I'd say your anatomy is special. The Neopro gives every male one.


----------



## CashMoney (Feb 28, 2012)

kbwh said:


> If you manage to achieve a cameltoe look in an Équipe (or a Cento or a Campionissimo) I'd say your anatomy is special. The Neopro gives every male one.


I agree 100% with that as I received a equipe bib yesterday and it is way better than the neopro.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

What does it matter how they look or feel when you are off the bike. If you are wearing them out on weekends you need all kinds of other help...  Ride with them. That's what matters.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Not sure about the t.neopro but the t.centos and t.campionissimo's have the KuKu, the t.equipes have a tailored pouch (not a flat chamois) for your junk to fit comfortably. Out of all 3, my t.equipes with the tailored crotch are way more comfortable than my two more expensive bibs with the kuku.

EDIT: Large in all 3 above bibs and nice fit at 185lb and 5'9" (84kg/176cm)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> What does it matter how they look or feel when you are off the bike. If you are wearing them out on weekends you need all kinds of other help...  Ride with them. That's what matters.


Bah. Coffee stops!


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm new to Assos and have the Neopro and the Equipe, and honestly can't tell any difference between them after about a dozen rides in each. I am 6'3", 205lbs, and the XL is a perfect, snug fit, although I wish the legs were a bit longer. I'm happy with them both, but have noticed that the multi-component chamois can get a little out of place if you are in and out of the saddle a lot. The little pontoons for the sit bones have to line up just right. Not a big deal, but I wear my old Capo Padrones (3 pairs with thousands of miles on them) for off road rides when I move around more. They are really good bibs too.


----------

